# NEW MEMBER LOOKING FOR SUPPORT



## AMI2709 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hey all, hoping to find someone on here who has / is in the same situation as I am in.
I am turning 31 this month and have been married to my husband for nearly a year now. I was on various contraception for 10 years and stopped taking anything before our wedding. I was on the pill then had implanon for 6 years then went onto Cerelle for just over 3 years (I think it was called). During this time I didn't have a single period. The doctor always told me not to take a gap / break whilst on the pill and I didn't. I stopped taking the pill over a year ago and still no sign of a period 
I have been to the doctors and they have done bloods etc and they have said they all look fine. They have referred me to a Gynecologist and am now waiting for an appointment to get the ball rolling. They said it could be Christmas time that I get the letter then have a further wait for an appointment.
I just feel useless and just wish I knew what was wrong with me. Ive read that Clomid is given but this then is trial and error for a few months.
I am worrying that I will never have children. My husband is so supportive and says it will happen when it happens but I'm really getting stressed as its been over a year since I stopped taking my pill and still nothing


----------



## Ryanne76 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi I thought I would reply as I have just turned 31 and also trying for a baby. I too was on contraception for around 12 years continuously with the implant and the pill. My periods have always been quite ir regular and this is my 3rd month of trying. Fingers crossed for you 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

I've never been on the pill so haven't got personal experience. I do feel for you - must do frustrating not have menstrual cycles and now have to wait for ages for help.

Do you know what blood tests were done? How can they be 'fine' if you've got no cycles? It's good that you've been referred on, though. What I would also say is that if you're in the position, it might be worth doing some investigations privately so you're not waiting and waiting...


----------



## AMI2709 (Sep 4, 2017)

Thank you for replying Ryanne76. It is really getting me down. I know I'm not alone though and all I can do is stop worrying 
WatermelonBelly I had bloods done so they could check my hormone levels etc and said that they are all fine. I should be having periods but I'm just not . On the lead up to our wedding a year ago now I did have an eating disorder and I think that might be something to do with it. I lost weight but my BMI has never been below what it should be. We are going to go and have tests done Privately in Swansea I think in November xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello & welcome to FF 

You might find the unexplained section helpful, here's a link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=111.0

Good luck 

Dory 
Xx


----------



## davinaellen (Sep 12, 2017)

I can feel your pain. Trust me there are many people facing this situation.I have married two years ago. I was facing some issues with my periods. They were not regular and I was gaining a lot of weight. I went for a checkup.I was diagnosed with PCOS. I followed the whole procedure of my treatment. Then my doctors declared that I am free from this.He further assured me that I can have my baby now. It has been six months almost now. I am waiting to get conceive but useless. But it feels like I am losing all my hopes. I am very much anxious to have my baby. I also feel useless and do not like to take interest in any of the activity.


----------



## moon4e (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi. I was on the pill for many years without a break. When i stopped i had no period for four months couldn't wait more and I started natural progesterone cream and this helped me to have my period back.  Loads of informaition could be found online about this cream. Good Luck x


----------

